# Hughesville, MD - Bubba, M, Bi-Color, 4yr



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

*Hughesville, MD - Bubba, M, Bi-Color, 4yr*










Bubba is a black male German Shepherd Dog mix. He was born on Sunday, October 30, 2005 and is 4 years old. Bubba is a good looking dog, with a good temperament. He is people friendly and dog friendly. He is also gentle and calm. Bubba is spayed/neutered. 

Petfinder Link 

The Tri-County Animal Shelter is located at 
6707 Animal Shelter Road
Hughesville, Maryland 20637

LOBBY HOURS 
(closed holidays) 
10:00 AM -6:00 PM (Monday - Friday) 
8:00 AM-4:00 PM (Saturdays) 

ADOPTION HOURS 
(closed holidays) 
12:00 PM - 5:00 PM (Monday - Friday) 
10:00 AM - 3:00 PM (Saturday)

PHONE NUMBERS
St. Mary's and Calvert 1-800-903-1992 1-800-903-1992 
Charles 301-932-1713 301-932-1713

$85.00 fee covers spay/neuter, veterinarian physical exam, first distemper series vaccination, rabies vaccination if over three months, puppies and kittens are wormed for round worms, heartworm testing for dogs over six months old and FELV/FIV testing for cats over nine weeks old.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Hughesville, MD - Bubba, M, Bi-Color, 4yr*

Doesn't look like a mix to me......


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Hughesville, MD - Bubba, M, Bi-Color, 4yr*

bump


----------



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Hughesville, MD - Bubba, M, Bi-Color, 4yr*

Bump


----------



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Hughesville, MD - Bubba, M, Bi-Color, 4yr*

No longer listed on petfinder


----------

